# Best large rat cage/Critter Nation?



## shannoneybaloney (Jun 19, 2013)

I've been looking around for a new cage to home my 2 babies. I currently have a Jenny Rat Cage but am looking for something larger and I was just wondering what the best large cages are in your opinion? I'm currently leaning towards a Critter Nation and most of the reviews I've read on them are all pretty good and I only want the best of the best for my boys! 

Does anybody here have a Critter Nation cage and if so how would you rate it? Thankya!:-*


----------



## coxbrea151 (Jun 1, 2012)

I would say that the majority of the users on here have a double critter nation. It really is one of the best cages out there, but you would need to alter it if you use bedding.


----------



## Hephaestion (Jan 27, 2013)

I have a single CN. It is magnificent. The access is unbeatable, the girls love it and it is a easy to clean. Some thought will be required to effectively use the space but there are loads of photos on this site for inspiration. Two rats will have a great time in it. I keep five and with added shelves, it works well. 4 to 5 is the absolute maximum for the single level. Any more and it would become a rat tenement as opposed to mansion.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I prefer Martin's cages, but shipping to the UK would be terrible.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I say critter nation for one thing the ease of cleaning because of the big doors. It is a nice made cage and that's definitely what I have decided to get for two rats as well.


----------



## WinonaGun42 (Feb 2, 2013)

If you are in the UK, you might want to look in to the Savic Royal Suite and compare it to the DCN. The Savic looks very much like the DCN but it has scatter guards around the bottom of each level. DCNs are great, but I have heard that shipping to the UK might be a bit pricey if you can't find a local seller. AFAIR Savic is a European brand (Belgium?) so it might be cheaper to get a Royal Suite than a DCN if you add in shipping.
If you do a search of Savic Royal Suite, I see a LOT of rat setups for them.

In all honesty, I probably would have gone for the Savic, if it had been available in the USA.


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

Critter Nation!


----------



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

Here's a link even to buy it on the cheap side!!! I haven't gotten mine yet, so I won't give you a false statement saying how amazing it is if I haven't had it in my hands yet. From the reviews, I'm expecting something to be awry. Almost everybody says something about a cracked pan or something bent. I'm also expecting to have to use tools. This cage seems worth it though!!

http://www.petsupplies.com/item/critter-nation-small-animal-cage-double-unit/650232/


----------



## shannoneybaloney (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks guys! I'm now torn between the Critter Nation and the Savic Royal Suite, haha. They both look very similar so either one would be just perfect for my boys. ;D


----------



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

I just got my Critter Nation today!! 

Nothing was wrong on my cage at all!! No breaks, scratches or anything (lots of bubble wrap though!!)

Get the Critter Nation because the doors open all the way. Nothing beats that!


----------



## shannoneybaloney (Jun 19, 2013)

becca9brown said:


> I just got my Critter Nation today!!
> 
> Nothing was wrong on my cage at all!! No breaks, scratches or anything (lots of bubble wrap though!!)
> 
> Get the Critter Nation because the doors open all the way. Nothing beats that!


Haha! Gotta love the bubble wrap 

I'll probably get the Critter Nation, I'm hoping to get it delivered for next week yay!


----------

